# 2004 2.8JTD Ducato Service Light Reset



## MancK9 (Sep 4, 2012)

So I changed my oil and filters today... service light reset time...
Now I consider myself quite a techy kind of guy but this has me stuck!

So, I hold down right hand clock finger (trip) turn ign to secondary and wait... and wait... and wait.. nothing.
Sat there for 20 mins trying it... no joy 

Anyone care to correct the error of my ways?!

TIA


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 4, 2012)

Service reset for 2007 fiat ducato  there you go did find it for someonelse


----------



## MancK9 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks will give that a go in the morning but thats what I have been doing so far... only thing I can think is I might be on trip miles rather than odo mles.


----------



## MancK9 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks that worked. 

So for others I did the following:

Ign on but dont start
Flashes 0 days on screen.
Wait.
Flashing stops
Trip miles displayed
Press right button once to show odo miles.
Press right button and hold for 10 seconds until CFG flashes.
Cycle CFG 1 / 2 / 3 with single press of right button.
Once on CFG you want press and hold right button for around 5 seconds until odo miles comes back on.

<thumbs up>


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 5, 2012)

*cfg data*

CFG1 = 30000km (18,600mi) and 365 days in cases of Standard Use for 2.0 petrol and 2.8JTD versions, or in the case of Severe Use for the 2.3JTD versions.

CFG2 = 20000km (12,500mi) and 365 days in case of Standard Use for 2.0JTD versions, or in case of severe use for 2.0 petrol and 2.8JTD versions

CFG3 = 15000km (9,300mi) and 365 days in case of Severe Use for 2.0JTD versions

Read more: Service reset for 2007 fiat ducato


----------



## MancK9 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine was set at cfg3 so I left it at that for now.
I plan to do a service on it every 6 months anyway as its got almost 80k on the clock now so I like to know the oil is changed often.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the reason I like old vehicles. No fancy modern electronics.


----------

